# Softning a new leather belt



## ElectraWoman (Jul 19, 2012)

Is there some trick or product that can make my new black Greenlee belt softer and more comfortable to wear?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ElectraWoman said:


> Is there some trick or product that can make my new black Greenlee belt softer and more comfortable to wear?


Use some good boot oil that will soften up the leather.

Red Wing Boot Oil 

http://www.zonkshop.com/red-wing-boot-oil-p-1121.html 



​


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I break in boots by filling them up with water and waiting until it starts beading on the outside of the leather, then I wear them at work or where ever until theyre dry and theyre then a perfect fit. If I used a leather pouch I would do the same thing but force my tools in there and leave them in until it drys so its moulded to the tools.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

chewy said:


> I break in boots by filling them up with water and waiting until it starts beading on the outside of the leather, then I wear them at work or where ever until theyre dry and theyre then a perfect fit. If I used a leather pouch I would do the same thing but force my tools in there and leave them in until it drys so its moulded to the tools.


Then WD-40 the hell out of your tools?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd think water on leather would make it shrink and be less pliable, I'd go for the oil treatment. I've sprayed several pouches with a variety of gun oils over the years with good sucess.


----------



## Executive (Aug 11, 2012)

Use any leather dressing that does not contain silicone. Follow up periodically with saddle soap to keep it clean. A once or twice a year reapplication of dressing (someone above mentioned Red Wing boot oil -it works) will keep your belt and pouch like new.

Chris


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

saddle soap.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Then WD-40 the hell out of your tools?


They get wet when I use them anyway, if I get caught in the rain I don't dry out my pouch or anything, just wipe off the surface rust.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

chewy said:


> I break in boots by filling them up with water and waiting until it starts beading on the outside of the leather, then I wear them at work or where ever until theyre dry and theyre then a perfect fit. If I used a leather pouch I would do the same thing but force my tools in there and leave them in until it drys so its moulded to the tools.


I second this for boots. It was a bit of wisdom spouted by a crusty drill sergeant. Afterwords, oil the leather normally.

I don't have a leather tool pouch, but have a leather carry-all, and I used a ton of saddle soap. I put soap down inside the pockets, and all around the outside, put the tools where I wanted them, and then massaged the saddle soap into the leather. It molded and locked around the tool contours pretty good. I still hit it periodically with saddle soap to keep the leather moisturized. I can't see why boot oil wouldn't work just as well.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

chewy said:


> They get wet when I use them anyway, if I get caught in the rain I don't dry out my pouch or anything, just wipe off the surface rust.


Yeah I do to. However, I don't let them set in a puddle of water either.


----------



## ABC1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Whipping people usually breaks mine in real quick.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> They get wet when I use them anyway, if I get caught in the rain I don't dry out my pouch or anything, just wipe off the surface rust.


WD40 and a Scotchbrite pad.


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lather it up with shaving cream and throw it in a zip lock bag for a day. It took 3 times for my pouch to soften up and now its perfect.


----------



## ElectraWoman (Jul 19, 2012)

Oil... Groovy!

I was told today to take my Dikes and hold the joint in a pan of boiling water for a couple of minutes to get the gunk out of the joint and then dry them really well with a towel before applying a ton of WD-40. Is this a good plan to loosen them?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ElectraWoman said:


> Oil... Groovy!
> 
> I was told today to take my Dikes and hold the joint in a pan of boiling water for a couple of minutes to get the gunk out of the joint and then dry them really well with a towel before applying a ton of WD-40. Is this a good plan to loosen them?


Use this stuff..http://www.homedepot.com/buy/pb-bla...g-catalyst-lubricant-267840.html#.UC-lY6NjGbM


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ElectraWoman said:


> Oil... Groovy!
> 
> I was told today to take my Dikes and hold the joint in a pan of boiling water for a couple of minutes to get the gunk out of the joint and then dry them really well with a towel before applying a ton of WD-40. Is this a good plan to loosen them?


They will just loosen over time, WD40 will get all the rusty grease out of the joint which will be whats giving you the problem, then just put a drop of threading oil in the joint.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Use some good boot oil that will soften up the leather.
> 
> Red Wing Boot Oil
> 
> http://www.zonkshop.com/red-wing-boot-oil-p-1121.html


Boot oil or mink oil. 
Just soak it, let it sit for a weekend and clean it off. 
Keep in mind the oil will bleed out for a bit.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Use this stuff..http://www.homedepot.com/buy/pb-bla...g-catalyst-lubricant-267840.html#.UC-lY6NjGbM


I second this.


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

ElectraWoman said:


> Oil... Groovy!
> 
> I was told today to take my Dikes and hold the joint in a pan of boiling water for a couple of minutes to get the gunk out of the joint and then dry them really well with a towel before applying a ton of WD-40. Is this a good plan to loosen them?


 wd all your pliers, linemans, dikes needlenose, until you can hold them hoirzontal to the ground, let the bottom handle fall all the way open freely.


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

get a good sweat at work in it.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Just put it on wear it in. You'll get used to it in a day or two.


----------



## wyork (Jun 6, 2012)

Use liquid pledge with orange oil, must be liquid not aerosol


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> They will just loosen over time, WD40 will get all the rusty grease out of the joint which will be whats giving you the problem, then just put a drop of threading oil in the joint.


Agreed. Threading oil is the **** when it comes to lubing up stuck plier joints.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

wyork said:


> Use liquid pledge with orange oil, must be liquid not aerosol



...next you'll be telling her to get in the kitchen..do the dishes and make you a sammich 


:laughing:


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

What's wrong with just good old 100% pure neat's-foot oil? 
I put that s***t on everything. The real stuff that is, not neat's-foot compound.
Boots, jackets, pouches, belts, climber pads and straps… you name it, anything leather. 

It will nicely darken the leather as well as soften and waterproof it. It's made from rendered animal fats not petroleum like the cheaper compounds are and also contains no silicone, but can still leave a heavy oily odor for a few days after you apply it.

http://www.amazon.com/Fiebing-PURE0...ORQQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305468920&sr=8-2


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

KayJay said:


> What's wrong with just good old 100% pure neat's-foot oil?
> I put that s***t on everything. The real stuff that is, not neat's-foot compound.
> Boots, jackets, pouches, belts, climber pads and straps… you name it, anything leather.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with it at all. I have that exact jug of it on my table in the corner of my room. It is also a good choice.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

KayJay said:


> What's wrong with just good old 100% pure neat's-foot oil?
> I put that s***t on everything. The real stuff that is, not neat's-foot compound.
> Boots, jackets, pouches, belts, climber pads and straps… you name it, anything leather.
> 
> ...


I use the very same neatsfoot oil.


----------

